
16-Fold CO2 Increase Cools Earth Below Pre-Industrial Temperatures - hirundo
https://notrickszone.com/2020/03/05/a-nearly-zero-climate-sensitivity-paper-finds-a-16-fold-co2-increase-cools-earth-below-pre-industrial-temperatures/
======
sharemywin
Here's an interesting article on co2 absorption:

[https://skepticalscience.com/empirical-evidence-for-
co2-enha...](https://skepticalscience.com/empirical-evidence-for-co2-enhanced-
greenhouse-effect-advanced.htm)

with lots of papers for reference. If people are interested in the way it's
calculated.

------
sharemywin
Major increase in High energy low hanging clouds what could go wrong...

------
Fjolsvith
There goes the global warming theory.

